# Some recent edits



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hm. Doing inverts over a large piece of metal without helmets. Words fail me. Good skilz otherwise.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you don't do urban shit this season you're a pussy.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if you don't do urban shit this season you're a pussy.


I've been planning it, don't worry. Hopefully we'll get decent enough snow that we can. There are only 2-3 urban spots around me that I can think of...maybe time for a trip.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

looks good. keep posting


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Hm. Doing inverts over a large piece of metal without helmets. Words fail me. Good skilz otherwise.


What are you talking about? Your not pro unless theres a chance you can crack your skull open. The second guy to hit that almost didn't even land it either, they will learn their lesson once one of them crashes and burns. To each his own I guess.

Nice video though. Just don't complain when you get concussed smashing your head off something doing an invert like that. lol


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Dysantic said:


> What are you talking about? Your not pro unless theres a chance you can crack your skull open. The second guy to hit that almost didn't even land it either, they will learn their lesson once one of them crashes and burns. To each his own I guess.
> 
> Nice video though. Just don't complain when you get concussed smashing your head off something doing an invert like that. lol


why don't you worry about your own riding pussy.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Lol. Considering I've already broken my collarbone and had a few concussions myself while boarding I'd say I'm far from a "pussy" rider. Just after those concussions I've come to the conclusion that its a good idea to protect your own head while riding.

Again, to each his own. But I would hope that other people would at least take my recommendation into account rather than resort to name calling. It's not like I'm forcing him to put a helmet on. Just don't complain if he cracks his head off a rail or something while doing that.

Classy post though. No wonder you've got 1,700+ of them...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Oh jeez, here we go...

flack jacket, umbrella, popcorn...


----------

